# Viking Single Speed - any thoughts?



## TVC (23 Jun 2010)

I've just been trawling ebay looking for a second hand fixie/ss to get me to and from work (the curse of n+1 again), when up popped this one.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VIKING-ROAD-F...kes_GL&var=&hash=item7dbacd78ce#ht_4307wt_989

Everything tells me that this falls into the 'too cheap' category for a new bike, so anyone know if this is a barge pole job like Create or just about worth the low price?


----------



## crumpetman (23 Jun 2010)

I had a search on lfgss as I was certain it had come up on there, but no, I could find no mention of it or anything useful on google.

I don't like the ebay advert though, spelling mistakes "VIKING ROAD STYLE FIEXED WHEEL CITY BIKE" and putting a space before a comma instead of after one just makes it look unprofessional.

You can get them at cyclesuk for £200, if you have a store near you then you could at least check it out.

My bike was £200 from Halfords which I know a lot of people would turn their nose up at but I like it and it does what I want it to. So just because this viking one is cheap does not mean it will definitely be rubbish. Still, I wouldn't buy one off ebay without at least having looked at one in the flesh.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jun 2010)

I don't know of the bike TVC but the outfit looks like a proper set up - real shops too, etc.
Their ebay feedback is also good and no one has neg'd them on the Viking.
Folk will tell you you can make one for cheaper but if you don't want that ball ache give it a go. You'll always be able to shift it on if you don't like it.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Jun 2010)

Looks like those Create heaps of sh*t to me. Id rather buy one of those EBC fixies. At least they come with standard components (so you know how much they are worth) rather than cheap ass bling. A pair of decent wheels with rims that deep would cost the price of that bike near enough (deep v's on cheap but servicable hubs will come to about £200).

I might be totally wrong though, it may be an excellent 1st fixie. Im just suspicious of how they get these prices so low when the parts, wheels being the prime example are compared with like parts, princing seems to be a bit mismatched (even taking into account, bulk buying and branding). 

With bikes that come with standard "they will last 2 weeks before the cheddar hub gives out" wheels, you can see how they got the price so low and can spot where they have cut corners. On these things its hard to tell, have they cut corners on something that matters, like the frame? or something superficial? At least out of an EBC thing the frame will be salvagable when all the crap componentry starts to wear out. With these creates and Vikings etc who knows how good the frames are. There are tonnes of fixie selling bandwagon jumping stores and they dont care about quality because a lot of people buying will buy for fashion and wont ride them to within an inch of their life, and once the fashion dies down they take their profits and move on to another product.

Ive seen a Create in person, steaming heap of sh*t.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jun 2010)

EBC Track '10 is a great bike (I've got one) but no good if you want put full 'proper' mudguards on. The front fork won't take them. Crud race wotsits work well though.

Not sure what is meant by the 'crap' components though. Sure it isn't tricked out with a stack of Nitto branded NJS certified track kit as beloved by the London in-crowd, but it has generally solid components that will last a good while.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Jun 2010)

GregCollins said:


> EBC Track '10 is a great bike (I've got one) but no good if you want put full 'proper' mudguards on. The front fork won't take them. Crud race wotsits work well though.
> 
> Not sure what is meant by the 'crap' components though. Sure it isn't tricked out with a stack of Nitto branded NJS certified track kit as beloved by the London in-crowd, but it has generally solid components that will last a good while.



What I mean is, you get your bog standard components, they wont perform (or last?) like the top of the range stuff, and you know this upon buying it (just like my Fuji, the stuff on that is also 'crap', especially the wheels). 

But when buying a bike like a create or viking with wheels etc made to look worth more than they actually are, presumably anyway - unless they cut costs on the frame etc and the wheels are worth as much as they look - they have cut some corners to get the price that low, you know something is cheap on there (most of it), but what? and how much will these parts cost to upgrade/replace? 

Knowing this is a deal clincher and not knowing is a deal breaker for me. With things like the EBC its a good base bike (frame is probly equivalent to a £150-200 steel frame), with standard servicable componentry.


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Jun 2010)

I have bought things of Rutland Cycling with no issues. Don't know about the bike though could be ok but it is cheap so components are going to be bottom of the line and you obviously won't be able to sit on it to check the fit for you.


----------



## TVC (24 Jun 2010)

Thanks guys, I know Rutland Cycling, I've been to their shops at Rutland Water on many occasions. As nobody has direct knowledge of these particular bikes I think I'll steer clear given that there is no way to check them over before buying. I'll keep looking at the second hand market because although I'd love to spend a wedge on a decent fixie I couldn't justify it for the 5 min trip to work, or leaving it outside in the the factory yard, or more importantly get it past Mrs VC.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jun 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> What I mean is, you get your bog standard components, they wont perform (or last?) like the top of the range stuff, and you know this upon buying it (just like my Fuji, the stuff on that is also 'crap', especially the wheels).



Good point well made. I just wonder about the definition of crap though. e.g. My EBC wheels are still round and true, despite the clumsy heavy oaf who rides them through potholes and off kerbs.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Jun 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Good point well made. I just wonder about the definition of crap though. e.g. My EBC wheels are still round and true, despite the clumsy heavy oaf who rides them through potholes and off kerbs.



Crap in my opinion is bottom of the line components, they work, but they dont do anything 'extra', simply 'work'. Im no bike snob and am happy to ride my fuji with its ugly paint scheme, no-frills welds and 'crap' components, its just a turn of phrase. 'Crap' is shorter to type than 'bottom of the line'

My Fuji has done I think 600 miles, both wheels are f*cked now. The front is out of true and not worth paying to be true'd since the rear is buckled beyond repair and must be replaced so may as well get a front too.

Buying a pair of H+Son Eero's or Velocity B43's on Shimano Dura-Ace hubs when I get paid.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jun 2010)

see for me crap is garbage something that just doesn't work; either at all, or not past the first 100km ;-). The EBC saddle was crap (for me) and came off after only 20km.


----------



## HLaB (18 May 2012)

Thread Resurrection (It a miracle ) but I think I'm going to buy a Viking single speed to get me moving, probably not ideal but living out of a B&B it'll hopefully meet my needs for now and when I do get to ride the Bianchi/Kinesis again it'll make them feel extra good.


----------



## TheDoctor (21 May 2012)

Viking stuff is not bad. Hilldogger of this parish rides a Viking folder and it's pretty good.
It's no Brompton, but it's a quarter the price...


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 May 2012)

The Vikings OK, mate has one in our club, it's heavy but serviceable.
The EBC track though looks nice too and at the current sale price is a steal.


----------



## Gaijin (30 May 2012)

I used to have a Coyote Tra- fix fixed gear bike, it weights a tonn. But I used to love it. The guys at the bike shop used to "turn their nose up" but I accustomed to it and rode it happily for a year.
As far as I know Viking is a bit better than Coyote.


----------



## Vikeonabike (31 May 2012)

If you want a good quality Viking SS.. Buy this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-C196...0914735557?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item4ab80241c5
Gutted I have no spare cash or room in the garage!


----------



## rb58 (31 May 2012)

I'm a bit of a bike snob. I admit it. But I bought a really cheap (new) fixed/single speed from eBay about a year go. It is very bottom end, with unbranded cheap components. I changed the brakes for some dual pivots I had lying around the garage. Other than that, it's still exactly as it arrived in the box. The plan was to try it, and if I liked fixed to offload it via eBay and buy something better. However, it has never let me down and nothing has broken yet, nor does anyting look like breaking - although I did have to true the front wheel following a incident involving a carrier bag and a swallow dive over the front bars at dead slow pace. The wheel straightened up fine. So I've kept it and it serves perfectly well as my hack bike. Sometimes I even roll up the right leg of my jeans and pretend I live in Clerkenwell.

I guess my point is, it depends what you want the bike for. For me, it's cheap enough and practical enough for me to take to town, leave locked up with only a half decent lock and I don't have to worry about how much I'll lose if it gets pinched. As my hack bike, mileage is low. All of which makes it value for money in my book. And it adds variety to the fleet.


----------



## uphillstruggler (31 May 2012)

Vikeonabike said:


> If you want a good quality Viking SS.. Buy this
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-C196...0914735557?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item4ab80241c5
> Gutted I have no spare cash or room in the garage!


 
that is a lovely frame.

if you like that frame, check this link, my mate was looking for a bike recently and a link he sent me showed this one. i'm not saying its gonna be great but it does look good.

http://www.bikes2udirect.com/B3874.html


----------



## Alex11 (2 Aug 2012)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I've just been trawling ebay looking for a second hand fixie/ss to get me to and from work (the curse of n+1 again), when up popped this one.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VIKING-ROAD-F...kes_GL&var=&hash=item7dbacd78ce#ht_4307wt_989
> 
> Everything tells me that this falls into the 'too cheap' category for a new bike, so anyone know if this is a barge pole job like Create or just about worth the low price?


 
I toyed with buying one of these... I think it'll be cheap and cheerful and great to be honest!


----------



## HLaB (2 Aug 2012)

I've done just over 760miles on mine since I bought it a couple of months ago, its a weighty beast (53cm is 13kg, mine's a 56cm ) but the bike its self is great fun and touch wood its too simple for anything to go wrong. Its great for getting a decent work out when you don't have time.


----------



## ChocolateTeapot (3 Aug 2012)

Done 360 miles on mine it's a nice ride, cheap And cheerful! I'm strippIng mine for paint, doing the wheels dayglow red :-) Changed the bars and tyres/ inner tubes. Also changed the brakes and pedals. Smile every time I ride it!


----------



## lip03 (4 Aug 2012)

if your looking for a fixie on a budget why not get yourself an old 10 speed roadie and convert same outcome and youll have fun converting it!


----------



## Alex11 (4 Aug 2012)

Thats exactly what I'm looking for - project bikes! Can anyone help me?t


----------



## HLaB (14 Aug 2012)

Took my viking road FX SS over 1000 miles tonight (1025 to be precise), I've had it less than 3 months but all I've had to do so far is tighten the chain (at around 800miles) and tighten the brake adjusters a few time so IMO its been value for money.


----------



## rugbyluke (29 Mar 2013)

Ive had two Viking bikes the torino and my fixed gear both cheap and awesome. Got my fixie for £160 delivered off eBay, ride it every day and its a pleasure photo to follow


----------



## rugbyluke (29 Mar 2013)

Ive had two Viking bikes the torino and my fixed gear both cheap and awesome. Got my fixie for £160 delivered off eBay, ride it every day and its a pleasure photo to follow


----------



## HLaB (4 Apr 2013)

3000miles or more down the line I've been impressed with my viking; its free wheel eventually fell apart last month but after much abuse a riding in all weather (incl snow) and I converted to fix. It might be RIP now unfortunately after a car drove into the rear of it last night but despite the force the steel frame is only 6mm out of true and if the lbs can get hold of a old SS wheel it'll be back on the road temporarily at least. If it'd been another frame there is no way it would still be possible. I may look at upgrading but not by much if the driver is decent.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Apr 2013)

lip03 said:


> if your looking for a fixie on a budget why not get yourself an old 10 speed roadie and convert same outcome and youll have fun converting it!


 
I've been looking for something suitable for a year now!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 May 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've been looking for something suitable for a year now!



I've found something now


----------



## jacobsmith (3 May 2013)

I ridden it 60 miles a week for almost a year now, its pretty terrible and incredibly heavy, the tyres are the worst things I have ever come across, replaced them with in 2 weeks. Its a nice start if you've never ridden fixed before but now its just terrible, getting new parts as I speak. Cinelli, Nitto and Bianchi all the way.


----------



## Linuxant (19 Dec 2017)

I had Viking Citifix Single Speed/fixed wheel. I used it for about a year for commute to work and leisurely rides 

The bike looks cool, the paint job is nice, the white saddle was catchy. 

The handlebar is a bit too wide for my taste, the hoods are quite thin making riding on the hoods cumbersome.TThe whole handlebar was loose when I got the bike so I had to fix that.

The caliper brakes were weak, so, I had to adjust them frequently. They were not reliable. 

The frame size was OK, and it put me in an aerodynamic position which was good.

The gear inch ratio was good for a single sped 46T/16T at the expense of being slightly difficult at climbing, but it provided good acceleration. 

The wheels were 23 mm which provided good acceleration but, every other week I'd have a puncture. 

The back wheel got bent without trauma so I had to change it. 

The chain did not last long. 

The frame proved not to be as solid as I expected. Though it weighs somewhere between 13.5-15 Kg 

Overall, it served me, but I had to serve it a lot to survive. I guess the better single speed options would be, Specialised Langster, Charge Plug 0 or 1, Fuji Feather, Genesis Flyer, depending on your budget and availability of 2nd hand ones.


----------

